# Which Elk Unit to Choose?



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Since there's not alot going on these days, I thought I'd elicit some conversation on the upcoming LE elk hunt. My wife has 17 points for elk and it looks like she is ready to burn them on an early season rifle hunt. Looking at draw results over the past few years, I have narrowed it down to 4 units: Cache South, Manti, Fishlake, and the Wasatch. La Sal is in there too, but it's so far, I'm not sure that I want to go that distance. My brother has good knowledge of Cache South and I hunted LE elk on the Manti back in 2014, but it never hurts to ask others opinions on the units. If you were going to apply for an early season LE elk hunt in 2020, which of these 4-5 units would you choose and why? 

I am partial to the Manti because I know it somewhat although I would have to refresh my knowledge during scouting season. I don't think quality has gone down and my target animal is in the 330-340" range. Anything bigger would just be a bonus since my wife really doesn't care how big it is (at least she says this now before seeing them on the hoof). I am hoping that I can hold her off the trigger until we find that 330-340" bull.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I had advice until you put a number on it lol.

I will skip all the unit analysis and say I would hunt the Manti.


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

I would have to vote south cache. Mostly because I’m partial to the unit and know it well. Sounds like you’d have plenty of help and others with knowledge of the unit as me and jake would love to come up and help and even scout a bit prior to the hunt. And I’d be more the happy to bring Buex up there to pack out a big ole stinky bull!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'd pick the one that I knew best, not someone else even a family member. I have found that for one reason or another plans fall through when you are depending on the knowledge of someone else that doesn't have a tag. That is unless that person is a guide and it is their business. 

I would also forget about the numbers. Putting a number on a animal just increases the pressure on the hunter and those with them. Even trying to find a certain score of a bull on a great unit increases pressure on the hunter and others in the group.

There are great bulls on all the units you mentioned.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

I will second the Manti. I drew a pesky expo tag there for the 2018 late season. I’ve never hunted the unit so I was unfamiliar with the place and shot a 340 class bull. I seen lots of elk every day and I’m no score expert but I’d say I saw several 350+ bulls. Shooting distance was the issue for me. I used a 30-06 and felt limited. Lots of 500+ yd shots when I need it to be more like 250 max. I need up shooting my bull just over 300 yds which surprised me becuse it was the shortest shot opportunity I had. Packing out was really tuff. I was always worried that I was on top looking down and no roads below. It was going to be an uphill pack out in most cases. I was solo so I did what I could for a while then hired a kid to pack it out with a horse. I figured a spotter and radio would be a better way to hunt that unit if you wanted to stalk effectively. Great thing about the Manti Is that it’s huge and has so many elk. 

I spend 90% of my time on Monroe. You can expect a 200 yd shot or less if needed there. And pack outs are almost always down hill and short because there’s lots of road. I see fewer elk on Monroe on average but that may be that 1000 yd spotting is limited there due to topography. The quality of elk has certainly declined over the years but I believe 340 350 bull is a reasonable goal. Elk on Monroe are quit educated and skittish. Calling them in isn’t as easy as it once was there.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I'd choose the one I _want_ to hunt.
I'd have a hard time banking my points to hunt a place I have no knowledge of.
And, yet, that's exactly what I'm going to do with my bison points!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

If 330-340 is your goal I would hunt the unit you can scout the most. It takes awhile on any of the units you mention to sort through enough bulls to find that magic number.

And that is assuming that your wife is going to have the same drive and conditioning to find that magic number as you do.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I can't speak to all of those units, but I can speak to the La Sal. I've been there every year since about 2004. The elk herd in my opinion was very strong up until the last 3-4 years. Not sure if they've not migrated back, or if the lions and bears have been hard on them but the numbers don't seem to be what they used to, or the quality. 

The elk run quickly onto the CWMUs there for protection from the public hunter. I see it time and time again. That's not to say you couldn't kill a bull on the public. Lots of people do, but the harvest success has continually crept lower and lower over the past 5-years. I know one of Redds guides quite well. The best bull they took I believe was in the high 320s last year. I did hear of a 380s bull on JBs Ranch though. Very beautiful area! 

I've always wanted to take a nice bull off the La Sals but haven't drawn myself yet. I am actually considering applying elsewhere now after what I've seen the last few years. 

If you decide to put in for this unit though, I'd be happy to share some information about it with you.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

MWScott72 said:


> ... My wife has 17 points for elk and it looks like she is ready to burn them on an early season rifle hunt.
> 
> ... my target animal is in the 330-340" range.
> 
> ...


LOL. I read this a second time. And laughed again.

My recommendation to you: This is your wife's hunt. Let her decide where to hunt and when it's time to pull the trigger. If she wants to drop the first bull that you find, let her. Let her enjoy that moment. Never demean it. Revel in that memory. Don't let inches screw up a great opportunity to make a lasting memory with the most important person in your life.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

PBH said:


> LOL. I read this a second time. And laughed again.
> 
> My recommendation to you: This is your wife's hunt. Let her decide where to hunt and when it's time to pull the trigger. If she wants to drop the first bull that you find, let her. Let her enjoy that moment. Never demean it. Revel in that memory. Don't let inches screw up a great opportunity to make a lasting memory with the most important person in your life.


I'm going to second this. My wife got stupid lucky and drew an LE bull tag with 1 point. It was her first hunt with a tag in her pocket (not even small game before that). I rushed her on a few set ups on really nice bulls, and she couldn't even get the animal in her scope in time to see it let alone shoot, but because of our regular encounters with bulls in the 340-360" range I talked her out of 4 different bulls in the 310-330" range that were stupid and slow and gave her awesome shot opportunities under 100 yards. Eventually, she told me and my dad to shut up and only say if it was a "bull" or "cow" and she was going to shoot the next bull. She ended up taking a great 280-290" 6x6 bull at 30 feet mid bugle, that she spotted first and was shooting before I could even say anything but, "bull." He was far from the biggest bull we'd seen, but he was the perfect bull nonetheless.

But if your wife is happy to have this be your show and she's just along to pull the trigger, that's cool too. I'd pick the unit that you know best, and that you think will suit your wife's preferred type of hunting. Some women are tough as nails and like hiking and chasing animals in the steep and deep, others (like my wife) prefer a relaxing road hunt type experience.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Mike, one thing to keep in mind about south cache is that SFW won the DWR over a couple years ago and South Cache is now managed as the only Premium LE unit in northern Utah. I think this year is year 2 or 3 of its premiere status so tags cuts are massive compared to 4-5 years ago. Not sure 17 points will do it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

My wife drew a LE deer tag 2 years ago. She had never killed a big game animal before that. We didn't have expectations other than we wanted to have fun. It was the BEST hunt I've ever been on! Congrats to your wife and good luck with the experience!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for chiming in. Keep it coming!

Jake-
Looking back at the last 3 years, 17 was a shoe-in for S. Cache in 2017 & 2018. The early rifle drew down to the 17 point level last year but was only 80% for that tier (4 of 5 people drew), so it's not a slam-dunk draw but pretty close. Having people that know that unit is cool, and it is closer than alot of the Manti. Perhaps between my bro, you and your bro, we could put a nice bull in her crosshairs.

I hear what everyone else is saying about "making this her hunt" and "not putting alot of pressure on her". More than anything, I would like her to experience some of the rut and not shoot the first raghorn or dink 6x6 she sees. Hunting is so much more about the experience. I did put a score out, because I think it is attainable. Whether she agrees with my opinion is yet to be seen, but there's nothing wrong with helping a person understand what is possible. The rub comes in being humble enough to go along with it if she thinks otherwise. ;-)

I actually had a similar experience hunting with my sister 4-5 years ago on a NV muzzy elk tag. Her husband wanted her to shoot a bigger bull and had intel on several nice bulls within her hunt area (he had a tag the same year in the same unit as well). He had me go out with her on the opener, and I could tell she was nervous about things. I told her to just shoot the bull she wanted, and for her, it was the first bull that came in. That became an unlucky and funky 5x5 that wandered in to the waterhole an hour before dark. She was elated but it took several years for her husband to fully "forgive" me for not stopping her from shooting that bull. He ended up shooting a 370 bull on his tag, so I'm sure that helped out some.

So, again, more than anything, I just hope she will get to really experience the rut and the awesome opportunity that it is to be in the woods during her hunt. She doesn't want the antlers, but she does respond well to $$. She's fine with some photographs. I told her we could sell a big set of antlers for $500 or more if she didn't want them. Anyone here want to put dibs on those if it comes to that? :grin:


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

To be fair, after we started hunting I made my wife hold out. We had looked over quite a few bucks and she was pretty trigger happy. I told her "If we run into a "solid" 4X4, I'll let you try to kill it..." Well, I didn't go back on my promise. So, I think it's definitely okay to have some expectations.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I’m in to help whatever unit!! South Cache would be a blast, we could cover lots of ground up there and get her a nice one for sure. Good times!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Maybe the reduced tags on the South Cache will help but there have been very few 330-340 bulls on public land the last few years.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

MWScott72 said:


> More than anything, I would like her to experience some of the rut and not shoot the first raghorn or dink 6x6 she sees. ... I did put a score out, because I think it is attainable. Whether she agrees with my opinion is yet to be seen, but there's nothing wrong with helping a person understand what is possible.


this is where a trip (or two) before the hunt will be important. If you can get her out seeing multiple bulls, giving her the opportunity to see the differences between them, and also showing her that you can find more than one bull (or groups of bulls), this may go a long way in her expectations and willingness to not shoot the first one she sees.

If she's never been out and never laid eyes on a bull -- that's tough. That first bull is going to look huge!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I spend most if not all my time on the South Cache unit. I Really have seen this unit decline on the quality and quantity of bulls. In my opinion, they are over hunting this unit. I don't know the units at all that was mentioned in the original post, But I would tend to look at those a little more. Don't get me wrong, I have seen some monster bulls on the South Cache. I just think that it is getting over hunted. They are issuing almost 500 cows tags a year on the cache. Herd numbers are going down.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

hunting777 said:


> I spend most if not all my time on the South Cache unit. I Really have seen this unit decline on the quality and quantity of bulls. In my opinion, they are over hunting this unit. I don't know the units at all that was mentioned in the original post, But I would tend to look at those a little more. Don't get me wrong, I have seen some monster bulls on the South Cache. I just think that it is getting over hunted. They are issuing almost 500 cows tags a year on the cache. Herd numbers are going down.


Glad more are chiming in. I know that it holds some great bulls, the main Mossback guide there kills some slammers...

BUT. I have gone to that unit my whole life and grew up on it. Before I was born my dad was running around it killing elk and deer. Both of us have felt the quality/quantity go down the last ~10 years honestly, and more lately than ever. That's spending time on private and public.

There are bulls on it - it's a limited entry elk hunt. If I have to choose between central or southern Utah and northern Utah for Deer or Elk... I won't choose northern. If you have a known honey hole though - go after it!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

This is for 777, I meant to quote him. That’s disappointing to hear as it’s one of my favorite places. I know you live there so your opinion holds merit with me. Why do think it’s going down hill other than it being over hunted? I’m not sure I agree with your take on cow hunting. If you look at cache unit and then cache East (which is most of south cache these days for antlerless elk) the cow tags have been pretty steady over the past 5-6 years. Maybe I’m missing something. 

Only 12 early rifle tags last year which is less than what San Juan offered last year at 20. 

South cache had 42 early rifle tags in 2013 compared to 12 last year as its now premium LE elk so if anything quality of bulls should be going up. Harsh winters perhaps? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

While you are waiting for 777
Too many bull tags 
Relatively easy access with a ton of pressure for spike hunters.
And plenty of private to hide on.
But I only spend 90 - 100 days on it so take that with a grain salt.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

middlefork said:


> While you are waiting for 777
> Too many bull tags
> Relatively easy access with a ton of pressure for spike hunters.
> And plenty of private to hide on.
> But I only spend 90 - 100 days on it so take that with a grain salt.


I know, I know. Hell, middlefork I've crossed your path up there before so I know you spend a ton of time up there every year as does 777. My brother and I have 20+ plus years of hunting knowledge up there to go on also. I've seen and partaken of a lot of spike hunts up there and I know the pressure that is up there for that hunt and the access. But riddle me this. How does 12 early rifle tags vs 42 6 years ago = too many bull tags or over hunted??

I dove deeper into the antlerless tag situation and I find 485 total tags for all of cache and a less then 40% success rate for the south cache portion of antlerless tags 31 percent for Richards hollow and 41 percent for cache East. Not sure if Hyde park is in south cache but cache rich isn't right? There were less than 200 cows killed off there last year if you include all cache antlerless tags population estimate 2500 for all of cache which rivals San Juan I think.

So if "over hunted" means just during the spike hunt I get it they move to many private hidey holes, but early rifle is before the spike hunt so why the doom and gloom from you 2 or 3 if we count Random?

Honest question, I'm not coming after you guys on it, I haven't been up there in a couple years. Just honestly curious because the "overhunted" isn't selling me based on DWR statistics and my perspective on the unit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Like I said earlier maybe the reduced tags are making it better.
But walking into that unit and expecting a 330+ bull is asking a lot.

But if that is the way he wants to go maybe I’ll throw in. Tags to help on are getting harder to come by 👍


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

And opening morning of the archery hunt might as well be the winter migration on to private.


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

With all this negetive talk about the S. Cache I just might be able to pull the archery tag next year! Carry on.😉


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Of the options presented, I'd pick the Manti. Good luck with your decision and even better luck on your hunt!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

middlefork said:


> Like I said earlier maybe the reduced tags are making it better.
> But walking into that unit and expecting a 330+ bull is asking a lot.
> 
> But if that is the way he wants to go maybe I'll throw in. Tags to help on are getting harder to come by &#128077;


Score one more SC veteran to help her if she draws Mike!

Ya, I really think that 17 points is a great place to be if you want a tag for south cache in the next 5 years or so. After awhile it's going to be the new San Juan and take 25-30 points to draw if the northern Utah SFW chapters plan plays out.

Manti is much better odds at 17 this year. It will be interesting to see what they do. Maybe fish lake, Wasatch or lasal. Going to a blast whichever route they take.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Of the units you mentioned, I personally would apply for the Manti. I have no idea if it’s ‘the best’ of what you listed, but it’s reasonably close to me and I’m confident I would have a great time. 

If for my wife? Pffft! She won’t even do hunter safety...


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

To continue this conversation, I asked my brother his opinion because he hunts S. Cache and he has also seen a drop in the number of elk in his area up Right Hand Fork. Biggest he picked up last year on cameras was 340 with most being below 300. He did say that he knew of a 370 and 355 bull that came off of it during rifle and a 330ish that came off during the late season. It appears that there are some good bulls, but they are fewer and farther between right now.

The only other thing that worries me somewhat is an elk's penchant for finding private property and fast once the hunts open up. I've hunted up there before towards the Bear Lake side of the unit, and they do jump over to the Meadowville unit pretty fast in that area. There really isn't that problem on the Manti...at least not where I hunted before.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> If for my wife? Pffft! She won't even do hunter safety...


I'm in the same boat -- but I don't see it as a bad thing!!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Hunttilidrop said:


> With all this negetive talk about the S. Cache I just might be able to pull the archery tag next year! Carry on.&#128521;


Not trying to be negative just realistic. Set your sights on a 6X6 or even a fairly heavy 5X5 and you can have a lot of fun. 300 bulls are more the norm than 330.

Since about 2007 I've had the privilege to hunt all the units mentioned except the La Sals.

When I decided I better burn my points while I could still give it a good effort I was guaranteed to draw SC or the Wasatch. I chose the Wasatch because there are more elk and more bulls. That equals more chances in my mind when it comes to archery. With a gun perhaps it doesn't matter as much.

Any of the units can be good. That's why I suggested to choose the one you can scout / hunt the most.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

The more I look and research, the more I lean towards Manti. Travel-wise it's a wash at 2.25 hours. Had such a good time a few years back. I still need to call on contact on Manti, but assuming the herd is still doing fine, that's definitely the way I'm leaning.


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

Nice! Probably a wise decision. Sounds like a great time ahead! It’s got to be fun to apply when you know its a slam dunk!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Hunttilidrop said:


> Nice! Probably a wise decision. Sounds like a great time ahead! It's got to be fun to apply when you know its a slam dunk!


Well, you and your bro will definitely need to come down and experience it. It's a cool unit to kick around in!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Just hunt the General with 0Arabians and shoot 6xs. 
Manti is never a bad choice, though.....


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

MWScott72 said:


> Well, you and your bro will definitely need to come down and experience it. It's a cool unit to kick around in!


I love that chunk of Utah. There is such a wide variety of habitat to chase elk in on the Manti, and it gives you and your wife good flexibility on whether she wants to hunt hard in the steep stuff or find a nice bull from the truck/SxS/wheeler. Good luck!


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

It is beautiful country and elky looking stuff as well. I did the masonry on that elementary school at the mouth of ephraim canyon back in 09. I used to leave from there after work and drive my wheeler up there and all over the place 2-3 nights a week in the summer. Always came down after dark and never did see a elk from the road. Lots of pretty good bucks though. Spent some time up Manti canyon too with out seeing a elk but there was good bucks up there as well. I was never looking for elk just deer. I must have been unlucky not seeing any elk with all the good i here about the area. Or maybe I was just driving too fast!😆


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Packout said:


> Just hunt the General with 0Arabians and shoot 6xs.
> Manti is never a bad choice, though.....


Mike, that is always in the back of my mind - believe me! One of these days, I'm going to take Jake up on that offer! Thank goodness HunttilIdrop still has a horse, because they are in a real hell hole of a place, but when you're pulling out general season 6xs....


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Hunttilidrop said:


> It is beautiful country and elky looking stuff as well. I did the masonry on that elementary school at the mouth of ephraim canyon back in 09. I used to leave from there after work and drive my wheeler up there and all over the place 2-3 nights a week in the summer. Always came down after dark and never did see a elk from the road. Lots of pretty good bucks though. Spent some time up Manti canyon too with out seeing a elk but there was good bucks up there as well. I was never looking for elk just deer. I must have been unlucky not seeing any elk with all the good i here about the area. Or maybe I was just driving too fast!&#128518;


When I had my 2014 muzzy tag on the unit, I didn't see many elk during my pre-season scouting either. My scouting ended up being more a reconnaissance of roads and finding the country that I wanted to hunt. Elk really didn't show up in the area I hunted until the week or so before the hunt...then they were all over. I'd been told to expect that by a guy I know that guides on the unit.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Packout said:


> Just hunt the General with 0Arabians and shoot 6xs.
> Manti is never a bad choice, though.....


Never a dull moment on the Manti. 
I thought he still had 1 Arabian?!?!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

For early season I think you are making a good choice. johnny nailed it too.. Lots of option for how aggressive you want to be. It's one of the places I know that you really can find amazing elk from the vehicle, or slightly away from.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

MadHunter said:


> Never a dull moment on the Manti.
> 
> I thought he still had 1 Arabian?!?!


Had to put him down last August for old age and poor health. Now leaning on huntilidrop and his pair of steeds for hunting needs until I can get back in the market.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

3arabians said:


> This is for 777, I meant to quote him. That's disappointing to hear as it's one of my favorite places. I know you live there so your opinion holds merit with me. Why do think it's going down hill other than it being over hunted? I'm not sure I agree with your take on cow hunting. If you look at cache unit and then cache East (which is most of south cache these days for antlerless elk) the cow tags have been pretty steady over the past 5-6 years. Maybe I'm missing something.
> 
> Only 12 early rifle tags last year which is less than what San Juan offered last year at 20.
> 
> ...


Sorry for taking so long to get back to you on this one. I was at the Burbot bash and had meetings all day long for the last week. So here goes trying to explain myself. So with your comment on the cow tags. I have the privilege of hunting the Meadowville unit. I have a great friend who I consider an uncle that owns property. The Meadowville unit I get to spend time on has a large portion of the Cache elk coming down to feed and water at night. We have watched these herds for years. We have noticed these herds shrinking. My friend tracks this very diligently. He agrees that the numbers are down. So my area that I always have focused on is from Nebeker springs north to the border. I really haven't spent much time in Elk valley or nothing like that. But all the areas / honey holes I have found in my life there seem to not be holding the same number of elk . I talking with several other hunters I run into every year agree. We all talk and we think that it is being over hunted. That is why I say that. I really don;t think of that unit as a trophy unit, I just think that they lowered the number because of the herd struggling. But if you are willing to harvest a 300 - 330 ish bull this is a great unit. Every now and then we see some good ones. I have seen some really good ones up there. My boy missed I would say a 380 ish bull a few years ago. The big bulls are there, just like any other unit you'll have to work for it. With your winter comment, I know there has been a few bad ones up there the past few years. But they tend to manage themselves pretty good. If you decide to put in for that unit, please please let me know. I would love to help you.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

hunting777 said:


> Sorry for taking so long to get back to you on this one. I was at the Burbot bash and had meetings all day long for the last week. So here goes trying to explain myself. So with your comment on the cow tags. I have the privilege of hunting the Meadowville unit. I have a great friend who I consider an uncle that owns property. The Meadowville unit I get to spend time on has a large portion of the Cache elk coming down to feed and water at night. We have watched these herds for years. We have noticed these herds shrinking. My friend tracks this very diligently. He agrees that the numbers are down. So my area that I always have focused on is from Nebeker springs north to the border. I really haven't spent much time in Elk valley or nothing like that. But all the areas / honey holes I have found in my life there seem to not be holding the same number of elk . I talking with several other hunters I run into every year agree. We all talk and we think that it is being over hunted. That is why I say that. I really don;t think of that unit as a trophy unit, I just think that they lowered the number because of the herd struggling. But if you are willing to harvest a 300 - 330 ish bull this is a great unit. Every now and then we see some good ones. I have seen some really good ones up there. My boy missed I would say a 380 ish bull a few years ago. The big bulls are there, just like any other unit you'll have to work for it. With your winter comment, I know there has been a few bad ones up there the past few years. But they tend to manage themselves pretty good. If you decide to put in for that unit, please please let me know. I would love to help you.


That helps me understand what you said earlier a lot. Thanks!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

hunting777 said:


> Sorry for taking so long to get back to you on this one. I was at the Burbot bash and had meetings all day long for the last week. So here goes trying to explain myself. So with your comment on the cow tags. I have the privilege of hunting the Meadowville unit. I have a great friend who I consider an uncle that owns property. The Meadowville unit I get to spend time on has a large portion of the Cache elk coming down to feed and water at night. We have watched these herds for years. We have noticed these herds shrinking. My friend tracks this very diligently. He agrees that the numbers are down. So my area that I always have focused on is from Nebeker springs north to the border. I really haven't spent much time in Elk valley or nothing like that. But all the areas / honey holes I have found in my life there seem to not be holding the same number of elk . I talking with several other hunters I run into every year agree. We all talk and we think that it is being over hunted. That is why I say that. I really don;t think of that unit as a trophy unit, I just think that they lowered the number because of the herd struggling. But if you are willing to harvest a 300 - 330 ish bull this is a great unit. Every now and then we see some good ones. I have seen some really good ones up there. My boy missed I would say a 380 ish bull a few years ago. The big bulls are there, just like any other unit you'll have to work for it. With your winter comment, I know there has been a few bad ones up there the past few years. But they tend to manage themselves pretty good. If you decide to put in for that unit, please please let me know. I would love to help you.


In looking at both the S. Cache and Manti, I found something interesting that supports your ascertation. Average age of bulls taken (I believe the last 3 years) is only 5.3 on S. Cache even though it's managed for 6.5-7 year old bulls. The Manti's average age was something like 6.2 or 6.3 while only being managed for 5.5-6 year old bulls. No doubt average age will get better on the S. Cache as they restrict tags, but the current numbers seem to bear out a lack in overall "bigger bull" numbers.

I put my wife in for the Manti today. Now we get to dream about it until results come out late May.


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

MWScott72 said:


> In looking at both the S. Cache and Manti, I found something interesting that supports your ascertation. Average age of bulls taken (I believe the last 3 years) is only 5.3 on S. Cache even though it's managed for 6.5-7 year old bulls. The Manti's average age was something like 6.2 or 6.3 while only being managed for 5.5-6 year old bulls. No doubt average age will get better on the S. Cache as they restrict tags, but the current numbers seem to bear out a lack in overall "bigger bull" numbers.
> 
> I put my wife in for the Manti today. Now we get to dream about it until results come out late May.


Wouldn't be the first time tooth aging was called into question.
Maybe just maybe they are aging animals in an effort to restrict tags in some areas with more private lands and issue more opportunity tags on a unit with a larger percentage of public.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

If you want a unit that has tons of elk you can glass all day and find bull after bull and she will be seeing a lot of elk. Then she can pick the ones to chase after herself. 
I would pick Manti. I hunted it last year and it was a blast.


----------



## Napa202mark (Feb 24, 2020)

Good evening everyone. I was fortunate enough to draw the expo muzzleloader tag for the South Cache. I grew up hunting elk here in Colorado. I'm hearing what everyone is saying on expectations on the unit. I guess the best I can ask for is advice on places to scout and start looking when the snow melts.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Having hunted or helped on Manti, S Cache, and LaSal for LE hunts in the past 5 years. I would say they are all pretty equal in terms of quality. We had success on all three to different degrees. I think by going with Manti you are making a good choice since you already know it. 
They all have their own advantages and disadvantages. I love all three units and would hunt any of them in a second given the opportunity.


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

Did your wife draw the Manti? Hopefully this unit normally produces some really good bulls.


----------



## Migolito (Feb 3, 2016)

I believe it required when someone asks ??? about which unit, that they need to do a follow up. I hope she drew!


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

Call the wildlife biologist for each unit your in and hunt the one that is the most over objective...


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

She did, but we ended up returning the tag. Just didn't have time to do it right and she has a pile of points, so let someone else get the re-assigned tag.


----------

